# Baby asia turned 1 recently!



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just to show you how time flies...Baby Asia (aka Zsa Zsa) turned one year old on February 4th!!! She's growing up way too soon!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy birthday little one.


----------



## LittleOlivia (Jan 8, 2017)

omg the hat hahaha so cuuuute


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday little cutie pie!!! Is she ever cute or what????


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:Happy Belated 1st Birthday, Asia:cheer:
You are such a cutie pie. Just like your sister Ava. Can't wait to see you again. :wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday little one. Have a great day.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - fireworHAPPY BIRTHDAY ASIA!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY LITTLE ASIA
I love your birthday hat!
Hope your Mommie and Ava, and the rest of the gang let you have your way for a day, and spoiled you good!!!:chili::chili: :chili::chili:
Time sure is flying:blink:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday, sweet Asia! 

:dothewave:arty::dothewave:arty:

Alexandra :Flowers 2:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday Asia!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Asia! :Flowers 2:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

One year old? Already? Happy Birthday little one!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy 1st Birthday, Asia!:tender:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

A.............Ava says you are almost as cute as she is:Sooo cute:

S.............Surely you look like twins:tender::tender:

I..............It is your Birthday, so you are a Princess for a day:goof:

A.............And Ava approved this message



Happy Birthday little Zsa Zsa:drinkup:





.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy 1st Birthday Asia

Can't get over how much she looks like Ava


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet Asia!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday pretty Asia! :wub::chili:


----------

